# brancher un deuxième écran sur un imac



## zelph (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

je viens tout juste d'acquérir un superbe imac 20" je souhaiterai y branché un deuxième écran, je pense que c'est possible mais je ne sais pas quel câble j'ai besoin. Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà branché un deuxième écran ? ou peut-on trouver le câble (et quel et son petit nom ) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
Zelph


----------



## Nathalex (21 Octobre 2007)

La sortie video de ton iMac est un mini-DVI. Si tu veux brancher un &#233;cran VGA, tu dois donc trouver un adaptateur mini-DVI vers VGA et si le second &#233;cran est en DVI, il te faut un adaptateur mini-DVI vers DVI.


----------



## zelph (22 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse c'est exactement ça que je cherchais


----------



## zelph (22 Octobre 2007)

Au fait j'ai pas trop compris à quoi servaient les points disco ??? cf 2ème icone en dessous du pseudo !


----------



## CERDAN (22 Octobre 2007)

C'est ta popularit&#233;


----------



## ptiloup06 (26 Octobre 2007)

Hello, je relance le sujet paske j'ai tenté de brancher un Acer AL1914 sur mon Imac 24" tout-beau-tout-neuf, et ce qui se passe est que j'arrive à obtenir l'image sur l'Acer lorsque j'active la fonction "Recopie Video", mais en mode normal, l'Acer me donne un écran noir et un message "fréquence non supportée".
J'ai tenté de modifier les réglages de fréquences en manuel, en automatique, rien n'y fait.
Je précise que j'ai déjà l'adaptateur mini-dvi en vga ...
L'écran est reconnu, puisque le curseur disparait du côté de l'écran droit, mais je me demande si le problème peut venir de la résolution du 24" ...

Si quelqu'un a une idée ou suggestion, many thanx !


----------



## fgcom (29 Avril 2008)

Hello, as tu résolu ton problème? car je dois faire prochainement la même manip avec même config que toi...
merci 
@+


----------



## kekouba (19 Juin 2008)

Je relance aussi le sujet... avec plusieurs question :

- peut-on se servir du deuxième écran pour un espace de travail en +ou simplement comme écran pour recopie vidéo.

- quelle taille d'écran est-il conseillé ??? bon rapport taille/résolution possible avec un Imac 2Go Intel Core 2 Duo avec 3 Go de mémoire

- est ce qu'un 2ème écran fait ralentir le mac ... 

- auriez-vous un écran à me conseiller en particulier...qui serait p-e aussi dans le même style de design que le bel imac ????

Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## CERDAN (19 Juin 2008)

Je ne peux répondre à tous mais quelques questions relèvent un peu de la logique :



kekouba a dit:


> Je relance aussi le sujet... avec plusieurs question :
> 
> - peut-on se servir du deuxième écran pour un espace de travail en +ou simplement comme écran pour recopie vidéo.
> 
> ...


----------



## kekouba (19 Juin 2008)

oups...c'est un 20p que j'ai...

niveau design je trouve que LG s'en sort plutôt bien... niveau qualité je sais pas du tout...

https://www.eurodisks.be/produit-133689-LG--20---L204WS-SF-TFT-Wide.html


----------



## jnj (22 Juillet 2009)

je planifie l'achat d'un iMac24 " et avec pour projet de lui raccorder un 2eme ecran, un Dell 24" DVI que je possède depuis 2 ans.

à lire tous les pb que vous avez je suis un zeste inquiet 

rencontrer des problèmes dans cette manip est elle systématique ou juste accidentelle ?


----------



## atari.fr (24 Juillet 2009)

lorsqu'on branche un 2eme ecran
 celui ci devient une extension du bureau MAc os ? ou une simple copie de l'ecran mac ?

merci


----------



## clora (16 Novembre 2009)

fait préférence système - moniteurs - disposition- et là tu décliques "copie vidéo" pour avoir un autre espace.
par contre je ne sais pas comment on garde le "principal" sur l'écran du portable avec les icones et le dock...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Novembre 2009)

clora a dit:


> fait préférence système - moniteurs - disposition- et là tu décliques "copie vidéo" pour avoir un autre espace.
> par contre je ne sais pas comment on garde le "principal" sur l'écran du portable avec les icones et le dock...


Ca se gère dans les préférences système aussi pour définir lequel a le dock


----------



## Itachu (20 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,



eddy1103 a dit:


> Ca se gère dans les préférences système aussi pour définir lequel a le dock


Comment ? =)

En éspérant que vous arriverez à me répondre.


----------



## ntx (20 Avril 2010)

Préférences système / Moniteurs / Disposition

Et un petit effort avant de venir poser ce genre de question : Finder, menu Aide, tu tapes "moniteur" et tu aurais eu la réponse


----------



## superseb (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac 27" de 2011 (et le dernier système d'exploitation Moutain Lion 10.8.1) et voulais connecter un écran externe (une tv en fait) avec un cable mini display -> hdmi et a ma grande surprise, ça ne marche pas ! 

le cable en question est un LMP







Des idées ? 
:rose:


----------



## ziguidy (16 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour    

Pour  mettre   un  écran      j'ai  fait  recherches   sur apple  support    et la   connexion  est  display   tout  du  moins  pour  un    imac  g5  ppc    pour  les   intel   faut voir ce  que  la  fiche    dit .

Pour  ma  par   il  me   pause  un  dout  sur   la  compatibilité entre   un é cran  pc  et  le  branchement  d'un   imac  , le  g5  que  j'ai fait 1440/900  environ  de résolution  et   l'écran  du  pc  que  je possède  actuellement   fait 1220/1020   cela   ira  -il

ou  bien  faut  -il  que  je  me  trouve    un écran   de  même  résolution   que  l'imac  pour  un  affichage   optimal
sinon   j'ai  fait  acquisition  d'un  adaptateur   mini  display  vers  vga  l'écran  étant  en sortie   vga-  si  cela  foit  fonctionner  et peut être  pas   top qualité  ,  pas  grave  déjà c ela  me  permettra  de   tester   l'imac   afin  de  voir  si  la  problèmatique    lignes couleurs   sur  écran   est  de  l'écran  ou  de la  carte  graphique    par  conséquent il  vaut   peut  -être  mieux  attendre  avant  d'acheter  un écran    ..........SI     les  imac  peuvent  se raccorder   sur  tous  types  d'écrans   même  pc   lequels  sont  fait  généralement    pour la  config    windows   .....ce  qui  me  laisse  doute  quant  à  la   qualité   affichage  et  me  fait  pencher  vers  un  écran  à  résolution    plus  haute . 

si   de c ertains   ont  fait  cette   opération   sur   un  imac   g5   dont  l'affichage   est  pertubé  par    les  lignes   verticlaes  multicolores ,  merci  de  m'apporter  éléments   d'information     sur   l'écran  et   sur  la  procédure   , sinon    oui  le  problème    est  surement   simple    on  branche  et  ensuite  on  va  dans  les  préférences .  pour  ma  part  ma   vision   simpliste  s'arrête  ici      car  si  il  ya   quelques  petites  procédures    à  faire  pour    par  expl    si  on  veut  que   seul  l'écran  secondaire   affiche  la  totalité   du  bureau  de  l'imac et  non un  bureau  étendu  comment     fait  on ?       merci  à  vous      pour  vos  informations  et  aides     je  suis  preneur .

si  quelqu'un  est   interessé  par  un  adaptateur   mini dvi  vers  vga ,  je  peux  lui  proposer   pour  11  euros   suite  à  erreur  d'achat !        quant  on  ne  sait  pas    voilà  ce  qui  arrive .  bonne  journée


----------



## audioconcept (30 Janvier 2013)

En ce qui me concerne ,lorsque j'ai acheter mon 1er Mac il y'a 4 ans j'ai brancher sur mon iMac 20 avec l'adapteur mini dvi vga l'&#233;cran benq de 24 pouce qui brancher avant sur un pc,il a &#233;t&#233; reconnu aussit&#244;t ,je suis aller dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences et mis en bureau &#233;tendu ,&#231;a c'est fait en quelque secondes et avec une facilit&#233; d&#233;concertante par rapport aux r&#233;glages que l'on trouve sur Pc .et franchement je trouve &#231;a super pratique d'avoir un autre &#233;cran quand je fait un peu de vid&#233;o


----------

